# Kyiv - Stalin's Dreams



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

[Source]


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Related threads: Moscow - Stalin's Dreams.


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

wow!!! nice buldings :nuts: even though stalin is the asshole of the century, he sure had architectural taste


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks like a city in the Roman Empire.
I think dictator Stalin hat somwhat the same taste as dictator Hitler and others....


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

All dicktators have the same style. Although, it's not like he was the architect of these projects and since they're not built, he didn't even approve them I guess.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

Was any of this built?

The common thing with megalomaniac ideas of dictators is that they totally lack human scale.


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

taboe said:


> Was any of this built?
> 
> The common thing with megalomaniac ideas of dictators is that they totally lack human scale.


these aren't super structures....These projects couldve been easily made.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

taboe said:


> Was any of this built?


He died.


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

ainttelling said:


> He died.


Oh, really?

:nuts:

Seriously, a whole lot of stuff was built under Stalin, so was it so strange to ask if any of these were built, or started?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

taboe said:


> Seriously, a whole lot of stuff was built under Stalin, so was it so strange to ask if any of these were built, or started?


Well, Kyiv was leveled during the war, so the first thing to do was to build the basic infrastructure, then the purty stuff.


----------



## kroten (Mar 6, 2007)

taboe said:


> Was any of this built?


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Preserved pre-war neo-classical piece - Building of the Government of Ukraine - 1934-1938 - [Source]


----------



## Ukraine (Apr 2, 2009)

Ainttelling: nice pictures!!!
You should make a thread about Ukrainian baron classic architecture


----------



## Okty1 (Jan 8, 2007)

For a revolutionary ideology suposed to turn the world upside down this sure was pretty reactionary, conservative and boring architecture, Stalin sucked big time.

The architecture from the communist states past the Stlain era was at least a bit more interesting.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

^you're crazy. this architecture is awesome.

thanks for starting these threads.



ainttelling said:


> Preserved pre-war neo-classical piece - Building of the Government of Ukraine - 1934-1938 - [Source]


this reminds me of the Federal Triangle buildings in Washington D.C.

-


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Ukraine said:


> Ainttelling: nice pictures!!!
> You should make a thread about Ukrainian baron classic architecture


Good idea. But I'm only familiar with Ukrainian wooden architecture. Here's a thread:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=972588

Why haven't I started it ages ago? I had a ton of material.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW, that's very impressive. I'm not a big fan of Stalin, but even I'm impressed by this!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Yeah,it would be increddible big and great complex


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

reminds me of Welthaupstadt Germania. These megalomaniacal projects looks nice, maybe, but they lack human scale. For Kyev is good, that it was not realized


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Amrafel said:


> reminds me of Welthaupstadt Germania. These megalomaniacal projects looks nice, maybe, but they lack human scale. For Kyev is good, that it was not realized


Modern skyscrapers lack a human touch - you can only get them on conceptual level. Socialist and classic Western skyscrapers were expensive - but they had a human touch. I will ram the whole Burj Dubai up the arse of the next person who'd claim that classic skyscrapers "lack a human scale", I swear to God.


----------

